# More Good News..



## YaniDee (Mar 11, 2021)

Actually, not that good..

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/canada/the-middle-class-musician-may-be-a-thing-of-the-past-thanks-to-the-pandemic/ar-BB1etvOB


----------



## reborn579 (Mar 11, 2021)

i don't think it's just musicians, but rather the entire middle-class that may be a thing of the past. :(


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 11, 2021)

This was happening with the music industry long before COVID, but the pandemic was the last nail in the coffin. I gave up trying earn an honest living as a musician years ago (here in Western Canada). Aside from my regular career, I still compose and play drums professionally, but the days of “making it” are long gone. This is especially true for young bands with the dream of touring and getting massive support from labels.


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 12, 2021)

Darn, I was actually excited to read some good news for once.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 12, 2021)

reborn579 said:


> i don't think it's just musicians, but rather the entire middle-class that may be a thing of the past. :(


Good. This whole class thing is a nonsense. There are those who work, and those who don't that's it.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

Daryl said:


> Good. This whole class thing is a nonsense. There are those who work, and those who don't that's it.


Your world must be delightfully simple.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Your world must be delightfully simple.


It is. I've made sure of that.


----------



## doctoremmet (Mar 12, 2021)

Daryl said:


> It is. I've made sure of that.


Here’s hoping that your life will stay that simple and the illusion that you have full control over your own life will remain intact for you  ❤️


----------



## szczaw (Mar 12, 2021)

Let's give credit where credit's due: thanks to government lockdowns and restrictions.


----------



## Daryl (Mar 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Here’s hoping that your life will stay that simple and the illusion that you have full control over your own life will remain intact for you  ❤️


Oh, I never said I had full control over my life. Just as much control as I need. The only unpredictable thing really is health. What else should I worry about?


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 12, 2021)

Just planting a quick message here, that will be my first appearance in a Drama Zone thread, don't mind me. Hi Mike!


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 12, 2021)

Daryl said:


> Oh, I never said I had full control over my life. Just as much control as I need. The only unpredictable thing really is health. What else should I worry about?


I’d worry about taking your success for granted. You are definitely one of the fortunate.


----------



## YaniDee (Mar 12, 2021)

Waking up every morning is definitely good news..Anyhow, I'm glad I enjoyed several decades of touring, and playing in front of people enjoying themselves. Today's kids don't know what they're missing..


----------



## Daryl (Mar 12, 2021)

Jeremy Spencer said:


> I’d worry about taking your success for granted. You are definitely one of the fortunate.


Feel free to worry on my behalf. I'm not worried in the slightest.


----------

